# Pictures of our baby binturongs



## animalsbeebee (May 19, 2008)

We have finally managed to get pictures of our baby palawan binturongs they are now 8 weeks old ,as they are out a lot more playing with mum and dad


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Wow they are growing so fast! Fantastic


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

Allot less otter like then before hehe they are really filling out and looking AMAZING! 
-Elina


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

they look amazing, really healthy. you and the parents have done a wonderfull job. keep it up :2thumb::no1::2thumb:


----------



## Cleo27 (Jan 9, 2010)

These are amazing! I didn't know you could have these as pets, lol. Whats the care like for them (just out of curiosity) they are so adorable  xx


----------



## yugimon121 (Oct 4, 2009)

wow! i dont know what a binturong is but it looks nice! :2thumb:


----------



## sam gamgee (Apr 8, 2009)

Totally wonderful creatures.......:flrt:

Dave.


----------



## RaccoonsRule (Aug 24, 2009)

Awwwww They are absolutely gorgeous!!!! your so so lucky I want one!! LOL




animalsbeebee said:


> We have finally managed to get pictures of our baby palawan binturongs they are now 8 weeks old ,as they are out a lot more playing with mum and dad
> 
> image
> 
> ...


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

Binturongs are one of my favorite animals, I've wanted some for sooooooo long! *sigh*


----------



## About-Snakes.com (Aug 25, 2011)

congrats!! very beautiful animals


----------



## animalsbeebee (May 19, 2008)

Thanks all,they are amazing animals a real family unit.Of all our animals these are a favourite,think we will be getting more of these.

Their needs are not any different to most exotic mammals,need heat in winter,well varied diet.


----------



## Talk To The Animals (Jan 10, 2008)

This is one animal I would really love to have!! :flrt::flrt:

Send one over immediately please!!

xx


----------



## carlo69 (Apr 12, 2007)

*hi*

Hi hows it going was good to see you all recently, love the bint pics shame they ony poked there heads round the corner when i was there, hopefully be able to get up and see you again soon


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

How are they getting on? I imagine they are like mini me adults now as they seem to grow so fast!

Any recent pics of your bigger cats as well. Sallie was telling me about your lynx and the story made me drool!


----------



## CPT BJ (Oct 30, 2010)

Wow such amazing little creatures!! Congratulations!!


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

One of our all time favourite animals.

We felt honoured meeting and stroking some in the USA, never mind being able to keep them.

You must be very proud you have managed to breed them too.

Congratualations

Neil


----------



## animalsbeebee (May 19, 2008)

Nice to you you and mrs and kids.The baby binturongs are like minnie mum and dad,even in attitude the male is like his dad .Will hopefully have web site up next year with pictures of some of our other stuff!
I think more private people should have binturongs,well worth it.


----------



## EmmaLock (Nov 10, 2010)

Theyre only one of my fav animals in the world!!!!:flrt:
They look GORGEOUS! 

... I can haz?


----------

